# Nice track skyline R32



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Very few people are able to have their Skyline GT-R prepared by a Group A Racing GT-R Team Engineer. Mike discovered ERIC Engineering and quickly realised that Eric's knowledge and expertise of GT-R tuning, was second to none.

Eric was formerly the Winfield Racing/Gibson Racing, Group A Engine Development Manager. Eric was responsible for the engine development process and in his time with the team, produced some killer engines which were able to win twice at Australia's most challenging Group A touring car race, the Bathurst 1000 in 1991/2.

Before the GT-R's were banned from the Australian Touring Car Championship, the GT-R's were forced to carry an extra 150kg, and were limited to 1.3 bar boost, in an attempt to make the competition more competitive. However this didn't stop the team from winning the 1991/2 Touring Car Championship in the Richards/Skaife Number 2 Nissan GT-R, before GT-R's were banned from the competition altogether. 

The Great R32 GT-R won the Bathurst 1000 in 1991/92. Lindsay Fox's museum houses one of the 2 remaining out of the original race team. Lindsay Fox has described the car as being "By far the fastest car in my collection", ahead of the Porsche's, Ferrari's and other exotic marques on display. See the GT-R in the picture gallery

Eric is considered to be a GT-R Specialist. Eric only works on one type of car - Nissan Skyline GT-R's - so he knows that little bit extra to get them really performing well. Eric not only works on race prepared GT-R's, but also works on road driven GT-R's and performs everything from regular services and tune-ups to full engine rebuilds for road and race cars. Eric's clients range from everyday traffic users to Targa Tasmania competitors. 

Eric also performs pre purchase inspections for GT-R's. Eric finds a common mistake most people who are in the market for a Nissan GT-R, is that they will drive one or two GT-R's for the first time and be really impressed not knowing a good one from a bad one. Eric's experience enables him to see the true condition of a GT-R - whether or not it has been thrashed, whether the gearbox is nothchy and has problems for example.

Eric tunes some of Australia's fastest and most potent GT-R's and unlike many, focuses strongly on reliability before outright power. Anyone can turn up the boost and make short term impressive power, but how long before something goes "bang" strongly depends on the tuners ability to extract maximum horsepower without sacrificing reliability.

Eric's approach towards Mike's engine has been to extract as much power possible, however maintaining reliability so it can do lap, after lap, after lap, under full load using full boost (1.5bar) without missing a beat. The engine however can safely handle 2 bar (30psi) of boost. But Mike's engine only runs 1.5 Bar as running 2 Bar of boost would require massive injectors making it impractical for road use.

" Mike's engine now makes more power at 3000RPM than it did previously at 5000RPM while using exactly the same boost." 
Driveability and strong torque right through the rev range is necessary for a road driven car, and although making around 600 horsepower at 8200RPM (this engine is capable of 9500+RPM), Eric's tuning and development makes Mike's GT-R " quite pleasant to drive in everyday traffic " - Something which Michael believes is very hard to achieve when extracting so much power at such high RPM's.






Australian made forged balanced 
Ross 7:1 pistons, machined in 
Australia to Eric Engineering specifications. 
Nismo high performance conrods



Nismo high flow oil pump


The custom made ex-touring car 9 litre baffled sump Nismo hi flow water pump

Race prepared ex-Group A touring car head
- fully ported & polished
- Nismo valves (Inconel)
- R4 retainers
- Iskedarian valve springs
This is used with an APEXi steel shim head gasket

CAMS:
Group A touring car spec camshafts. 
The camshaft specifications were developed and designed by Eric Engineering. The camshafts work in conjunction with the turbo set-up and radical exhaust design to deliver more power right through the rev range, not just in the top end where most other cams previously used provided gains.
With the current cam-turbo-exhaust-ignition combination, this motor produces more power at 3000 rpm than the previous motor did at 5000 rpm while using the same boost. 













This is an ex-Bathurst Group A heavy wall block.
When GT-R engines make big horsepower (600hp+), they have been known to split the standard block. You may be wondering why the inside of the block is white in color ?
It has been sealed with an epoxy coating so that the oil drains back fast and bits of cast iron cannot break from the inside of the motor and go into the oil system. The welsh plugs holes have been tapped, the original welsh plugs removed and replaced with screw in machined aluminium ones to prevent them from ever popping out when under pressure.
This block is a very very rare item. These heavy wall blocks are not available anymore and are irreplaceable! 





EXHAUST:
The exhaust is a dual 3" off the turbo into a collector. This then meets with a
4 inch which goes all the way under the car and meets with dual 3" APEXi pipes 
again to the back of the car to give it that standard look. But there is no way this can
be mistaken for a standard system as it is so loud!
With the aid of this exhaust, the boost came on a lot quicker than it did
previously with the dual 3" system. This is due to many hours of dyno 
testing and development by ERIC Engineering. 

Turbos:

Group A twin turbos flowing approx. 350hp each. These are running approx. 
1.5 bar boost. It can handle 2 bar with no problems. At 1.5 Bar boost (22 psi)
it makes approx 600 horsepower at the flywheel.
Surprisingly at only .7 bar (10.2 psi) it made on a 220kW at the wheels 
(approx. 422 horsepower at the flywheel ) on a very hot day. 

INTERCOOLER:
ERIC Engineering intercooler with SAMICO hoses 


OIL COOLER: 
HKS (remote mounted) with an internal thermostat. The internal thermostat prevents
low oil temperatures (which damages engines) for street use , and on race days it
is used to its full potential to rapidly cool the AMSOIL engine oil , avoiding oil failure.




GEARBOX & CLUTCH: 
Holinger 6 speed sequential gearbox with a Triple Plate Tilton Clutch 



Click the Link for more information on the Holinger Gearbox




I

INJECTION:
- NISMO hi-flow injectors
- Twin APEXi fuel pumps
- APEXi Power FC Engine Management System

AVCR boost controller which enables you to adjust the boost to different settings for every gear. Eric Engineering tuned this so that less boost is used in 1st and 2nd gears to minimise wheel spin and the boost increases in the later gears.

for all you APEXi inquiries visit
www.apexi-au.com.au 



Brakes:
B-TECHNIK BT26010 Six Piston Caliper
B-TECHNIK 6 piston brake calipers are best suited for GT and V8 SuperCar vehicles. Radial mount, billet
design fitted with titanium pistons, high temperature seals and anti-knock back springs as standard.
366mm (14.4") diameter discs. For a close-up of the 36mm thick endless pads and calipers click below 





for more info: www.b-technik.com


These brakes were custom made & fitted by Howard Reynolds of 
Race Brakes Flemington, Melbourne, Australia ph61 3) 9326 6088




For suspension ideas visit: www.bilstein.com


SUSPENSION:
Bilstein coil over shocks front & rear. 
Quadrant custom spec heavy duty springs.
Lowering is fully adjustable and 
JUN Negative camber arms enable camber
and caster adjustment.






















































Pow GTR R32 

Pow gtr r32 vs subaru's 
Pow gtr r32 dynorun 
Pow gtr r32 website 

Who has news from this it stil running??
And whats the fastest track/circuit skyline??
Whan of the best track skylines i have ever seen.


----------

